# Curious: does your GSD cover his urine in the snow



## Kim (Feb 1, 2009)

Because mine does!









Carter, my long-haired GSD, just a year and half now, has recently begun using his nose to cover up after urine after he goes. I've never seen another dog do this -- oddly, the behavior happens only in own yard/his territory.

He looks so cute snooting his little black snoot around in the snow and throwing snow over his "yellow" -- still, it would seem to me he'd want to MARK his territory, not hide it!

Any ideas why he may do this?
Thanks!


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish! I go around and kick snow over the yellow spots to try to give the house a "lived in by humans" look!


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I read about this behavior in "For the Love of a Dog." If I remember correctly the author explains that this is a instinctual/genetic behavior that dogs do to hide their scent from enemies. Some dogs do this with their feces too. This same dog might also roll around in dirt to try to disguise his personal scent. 
On a related note, the opposite is also true, some dogs will actually attempt to spread their scent (ew!) to claim an area.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It would be nice but no, he makes art with it.... currently drawing on the upper half of my driveway.


----------



## Zeba2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes!!! Except she is not a GSD. I just was googling this weird behavior and landed on your post. My Pomeranian female mix does this. She builds snow castles over her pee with her nose in the back yard only. It's hilarious and also a little gross lol


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Zeba2020 said:


> Yes!!! Except she is not a GSD. I just was googling this weird behavior and landed on your post. My Pomeranian female mix does this. She builds snow castles over her pee with her nose in the back yard only. It's hilarious and also a little gross lol


My girl does sometimes.


and to Zeba2020, you should definitely look into GSD’s. They are amazing.


----------

